
Introduction to Computer Graphics (textbook) - rahiel
http://math.hws.edu/graphicsbook/
======
Davidbrcz
OpenGL 1.1 ? I didn't know we were in the early 2000.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Hey, you didn't pay anything for the book, right?

~~~
Davidbrcz
How is that relevant ? I don't know anything about computer graphics but I
know for sure that OpenGL 1.1 is outdated. How I'm supposed to know that the
whole book is not outdated ?

My time is precious, I won't risk spending it reading an oudated book....

~~~
binarycrusader
How about by reading the dates on the material? It clearly states it was
initially published in August 2015.

Then, by reading the chapter on "hardware and software" in the introduction,
you would have the remaining explanation you desired.

